# Rank Amateur Seeks Info



## sugarwings

I am being completely honest here, OK. I know next to nothing about the honey business, but what I am is an Idea Man, I create ideas, and recently have gotten interested in logos for products, and one of the logos I have dreamed up is for honey. I think I have a really great name and logo for a honey product, only I have not the slightest idea what to do next. I do not want to sell this idea. The best thing for me perhaps would be a company that would package the honey, put my label on it, and then distribute the product. I do not know if companies do this. Perhaps some of you who are much more knowledgeable and wiser on the subject could give me some advice? Thank you, would really appreciate it.


----------



## Honey-4-All

good luck!!! 

Most "successful" honey brands have a local reach.... Besides OL "Sue" in the US anyone who could capture a national audience to make your first billion would become the first.

Find a co packer and go for it.........


----------



## Tenbears

Just buy out Honey-4-All lock stock and barrel . Change the name and go to town. He will take a cool 5.5 mil. I will broker the deal for say 12%. your new name is up and running in no time. How's that for an Idea?


----------



## mathesonequip

QUOTE=sugarwings;1218647] I know next to nothing about the honey business, but what I am is an Idea Man, I create ideas, and recently have gotten interested in logos for products, and one of the logos I have dreamed up is for honey. [/QUOTE]
exactly what is wrong with our post-industrial internet based economy. you will have no problem getting venture capital and government grants whatsoever. you will make a fortune at this.


----------



## sharpdog

A logo does not a product make.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Considering "sugars" location and its affection for all things green: 

Hate to be a buzz kill but if its pot infused honey or anything like that I'm sure some ol sweet tongued hippie has already got a 45 year old idea attached to the wall of his lsd laced memory already........... 

How old did you say you were?


----------



## IsedHooah

sharpdog said:


> A logo does not a product make.


Tell that to Grey Goose Vodka (http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/bizfinance/biz/features/10816/)


----------



## AL from Georgia

There are plenty of folks out there that buy bulk honey and bottle it using their own labels. Maybe you could find a good bulk price on locally produced honey.


----------



## mathesonequip

AL from Georgia said:


> There are plenty of folks out there that buy bulk honey and bottle it using their own labels. Maybe you could find a good bulk price on locally produced honey.


no al, this does not fit the modern sucessfull business model at all. source the cheapest possible honey like product from china. trans-ship it thru southeast asia [on paper only if possible]. be sure and work "natural" and I you can create a paper trail "organic" onto the label. your new idea will make a bundle of bit-coins..


----------



## AL from Georgia

mathesonequip said:


> no al, this does not fit the modern sucessfull business model at all. source the cheapest possible honey like product from china. trans-ship it thru southeast asia [on paper only if possible]. be sure and work "natural" and I you can create a paper trail "organic" onto the label. your new idea will make a bundle of bit-coins..


Very true, what I was suggesting would never make sugarwings a million bucks. You have some great suggestions to help him grow, the only thing you missed was to add some water to that Chinese "honey" to increase volume. I just could not resist suggesting quality, locally produced honey. This guy (sugarwings) wants to have someone else produce, package, and distribute honey with his label.....your business model is probably exactly what he is looking for


----------



## mathesonequip

al, too much labor [ labor is a modern no-no] to add water. they do that for free in china. you must keep all that labor off-shore.


----------



## sugarwings

Gentlemen, thank you for your input. I really am not trying to get out of work, I do not keep bees, wish I could, hope to in the future, but right now what I do have is a name and logo for honey that I believe is best of what I have seen, maybe it is the best ever, time will tell. But if I can get going on this, very small at first perhaps, I might down the road make me, and others, a lot of money. Now lets see, about that ketchup logo................


----------



## AL from Georgia

Of course we are only having a bit of fun with you Sugarwings. :gh: We are all friends here at Beesource. In all seriousness, if you want to maintain complete control of your idea, purchase honey in bulk and split into smaller jars/bottles for retail sale. I do highly recommend purchasing your bulk honey from a reputable local beekeeper, and possibly working a better deal by giving the farm credit for production on the label. You will want to put your logo on a quality local product, for sure! Check around for a 'packaging' manufacturer in your area that carries the jars and bottles for the best price. They should be able to print your custom labels also. A place like Inmark can provide great packaging solutions, but again, you must order in bulk. Good luck with your logo idea!


----------



## MariahK

sharpdog said:


> A logo does not a product make.



I have to disagree here in my area someone came up with Bee local, and they sell. Honey from our area and each bottle says which neighborhood, etc, sells really well7http://www.beelocal.com/


----------



## Flewster

sugarwings said:


> I am being completely honest here, OK. I know next to nothing about the honey business, but what I am is an Idea Man, I create ideas, and recently have gotten interested in logos for products, and one of the logos I have dreamed up is for honey. I think I have a really great name and logo for a honey product, only I have not the slightest idea what to do next. I do not want to sell this idea. The best thing for me perhaps would be a company that would package the honey, put my label on it, and then distribute the product. I do not know if companies do this. Perhaps some of you who are much more knowledgeable and wiser on the subject could give me some advice? Thank you, would really appreciate it.


send me your idea. If I use it I will send you a 5 cent royalty on every bottle I sell.


----------

